

Ask HN: What do you use to read mailing lists – email or Usenet readers? - donniezazen

I am wondering what other folks use to efficiently read mailing lists. Using regular email like Gmail or one of the many popular Usenet nntp clients like Mutt, Gnus, Knode, Thunderbird,etc.
======
zachlatta
I use Sup, which is also my primary email client.

[http://supmua.org/](http://supmua.org/)

